# Netgear shows intruders and I'm scratching my head



## TuckerdogAVL (Aug 6, 2013)

I've got a Netgear600 and a Netgear Extender. When I run the routerlogin.net I get a list of weird items (including this computer at the top....) I've run all of them through a "MACADDRESS" app, and a number of them are UNKNOWN (some of them are obvious). Attached will show this list). 

However, I also run the NetGearGENIE and I've identified everything that appears to be connected to the network (the other attached). 

I have WP2Personal security setup but I've had some connection issues, especially with all the storms we've had, requiring me to reset, etc. (And I have yet to figure out how to change "admin" and "password" to something else when signing on to the routerlogin. I have a username and password set for the router itself... but sure don't get if there's a way to change that admin and password when signing on. 

Any ideas as to how to remove this stuff, or whether to even worry about it? 

RouterLOGIN 



NetgearGenie


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2013)

i don't wave a NetGear router but another brand for my Gateway router. In my router I setup "DCHP Reservations" for all my connected gear. 

Now is the screen you posted for the internal network or for external connected devices?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 14, 2013)

Any update?


----------

